# Strikers ECNL - Tryouts



## Developmentfirst (May 1, 2017)

OC Strikers ECNL Tryouts​
*Girls 02’ ECNL Tryouts:*

Wednesday, May 3rd from 6:45-8:30pm @ Lake Forest Sports Park (Turf B)
_Contact Terri Patraw with questions: tpatraw@gmail.com_

*Girls 01’ ECNL Tryouts:*

Monday, May 8th from 5:30-7:00pm @ Lake Forest Sports Park (Turf B)
_Contact Hubie Busby with questions: doc@strikersorangecounty.com_

*Girls 03’ ECNL Tryouts:*

Tuesday, May 9 from 5-6:45pm @ Great Park (field #2)
Wednesday, May 10th from 5-6:45pm @ Lake Forest Sports Park (Turf B)
Thursday, May 11th from 5-6:45pm @ Great Park (field #2) 
_Contact Abner Rogers with questions: arogers34@cox.net_


----------

